# What do you pack for food?



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

different everyday...muffin, trail mix, clif bar, whatevers in the cabinet


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

What kind of sandwiches are you packing that are bulky? It took some convincing at first, but some friends of mine swore by regular cold cut turkey/ham sandwicheson regular sliced wheat bread for lunch on the hill. I relented and they made one for me (which they packed chock full of turkey meat). I carried all our sandwiches in my backpack, but they would have easily fit my jacket pockets.

To my surprise, the sandwich was actually pretty satisfying (along with a cookie or candy bar). Good way to save about $12 on a meal.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Wraps are quite good. Pack em full of the usual sandwich stuff like you mentioned (esp. good protein sources). The thinness of the wrap saves space in pockets and/or bag and they don't mind being squashed like bread does.

That and granola bars etc are what we usually pack.

If i'm feeling super lazy, two xl pieces of pizza sandwiched together also packs well and are in abundance for cheap here in Van


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I pack a credit card...

but I've been known to leave a PBJ sandwich in the car too.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> I pack a credit card...


Linking your credit card to your season pass is also getting popular with the kids. Only carry one card, no wallet steez. Boom!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

grafta said:


> Linking your credit card to your season pass is also getting popular with the kids. Only carry one card, no wallet steez. Boom!


I don't think we have that feature here yet. I'd like to get everything on one device: phone, car keys, money, house key, office key, library card, insurance cards, etc. Of course if you lose the device or get robbed you're hosed.


----------



## JaneR (Sep 22, 2011)

I find that what I have for breakfast makes the big difference on how much I scoff during the day. If I have a really good breakfast I don't need anything until lunchtime- having said that I always have lunch early so I am on the snow when everyone else is having lunch.

A good hearty bowl of porridge followed by scrambled eggs does the trick


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

resort food is too expensive...it cuts into the gas fund. So i usually pack a sandwhich or 2, chips, cookies, granola bars, possibly fruit, a few sodas, and water. As far as chips go...Munchies are the best dam things ever invented, me and 2 friends can finish a new bag in 10 minutes. Sooooo good


----------



## IslandCrow (Jan 15, 2010)

Cliff bars, beef jerky and gummi bears. . .breakfast, lunch and dinner of champions!

I really am a big fan of Cliff bars, though. I also pack them for long hikes. Just a couple, and I'm good for the whole day. Wish they were a bit cheaper, though.

Those Munchies look pretty damned good too, though. . .


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

I'm a big fan of a big breakfast. If you eat a huge breakfast, a granola bar on the slopes will do until you get home. That way you don't have to stop and you can snowboard all day.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Jed said:


> I'm a big fan of a big breakfast. If you eat a huge breakfast, a granola bar on the slopes will do until you get home. That way you don't have to stop and you can snowboard all day.


you must not do very much serious riding then, or ride very much. There is absolutely no way a granola bar with a huge breakfast will last me from 9am until 4 (on average). Also the way we ride you cant NOT stop and take a break. You have to go back in halfway through the day, re-hydrate, dry off, and sit down and rest or you are going to exhaust yourself and get hurt.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Instant oatmeal packets and jerky. (+ a microbrew.)
Hot water is free!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Well I averaged over 200 days on slope each year for the last 5 years so I'd say I ride quite a bit actually. I have no problems with a huge breakfast *shrug* Works for me. I eat the granola bar on the chairlift then just wait until I get home to eat a very late lunch.

Also, I never said I don't stop for water. Obviously you gotta stop for a quick bathroom break at some point and grab some water as well.


----------



## oatenshiro (Feb 4, 2011)

I bring anything, if I'm able to snowboard then my car is as good as a fridge.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> Also the way we ride you cant NOT stop and take a break. You have to go back in halfway through the day, re-hydrate, dry off, and sit down and rest or you are going to exhaust yourself and get hurt.


Camelback. 
Unless it's freezing or I have to take a piss, I try not to sit in the lodge if I can help it. You get a break every time you sit your ass on a chair lift.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

IslandCrow said:


> Cliff bars, beef jerky


This is what I've done. Low fat, high calorie, high protein and fiber all in a compact package. You can shove half a pack of jerky and two or three cliff bars in your snow pants pockets pretty easily and this is enough food to eat all day. Plus, it doesn't give you that grease bomb gut hangover. Save that for the evening meal.

If you eat a solid breakfast, you can cut down the portions a bit, too.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Jed said:


> Well I averaged over 200 days on slope each year for the last 5 years so I'd say I ride quite a bit actually. I have no problems with a huge breakfast *shrug* Works for me. I eat the granola bar on the chairlift then just wait until I get home to eat a very late lunch.
> 
> Also, I never said I don't stop for water. Obviously you gotta stop for a quick bathroom break at some point and grab some water as well.


Hey, whatever works for you. I have to spread it out, and no matter how much I eat for breakfast I am always hungry around the same time during a day at the mountain. I would assume that most people would want to have a full lunch and take a break at the lodge and relax anyway, 


Karasene said:


> Camelback.
> Unless it's freezing or I have to take a piss, I try not to sit in the lodge if I can help it. You get a break every time you sit your ass on a chair lift.


I don't like camel backs, or backpacks. I don't get that thirsty that I need a camelback. 

I actually enjoy my lodge time, especially if I'm with my large group of friends. Its fun to all get lunch, kick back, b.s. and relax for a bit. I belive its all part of the experience, ya I love to be out and riding, but it wouldn't be half as fun if it weren't for a great group of friends, and I think its fun just takin a break and hangin out in the lodge with em


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Usually just a sandwich or something like that and gatorade. I keep a couple granola bars on me usually to hold me over on the lift. Break length depends on how good the day is. If it's shitty/rainy, i'll take my time and have a few beers, forget all about the rain, and go have the best time ever. Sunny spring days you start late anyway so don't really need a break. Pow days i ride until its tracked out, take lunch, maybe go take a few park laps, if everything goes to plan. If everything doesnt go to plan, I'm post holing out of the slackcountry in waist deep poo, the entire afternoon, on the verge of puking.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Fruit roll ups


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

IslandCrow said:


> Cliff bars, beef jerky and gummi bears. . .breakfast, lunch and dinner of champions!
> 
> I really am a big fan of Cliff bars, though. I also pack them for long hikes. Just a couple, and I'm good for the whole day....


+1 I love home made beef jerky. That's my fav although I still need carbs on the slopes. So, energy bar or those bite size Milky Ways, 3-4 of them. That's my breakfast and lunch on the slopes. Ride from first chair to last call without a break other than staying hydrated (water or gatorade) on the slopes.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I enjoy my lodge time too. At Bachelor they have a restaurant in one of the lodges higher up on the mountain where I can get a 14" gourmet pizza for $14 and either a beer or a bottomless hot chocolate. I can't eat that entire pizza so I'll split it with my wife and kids. $25 for four people is pretty cheap. Plus they have a fireplace where we can dry out our helmets and warm up.

If I eat too much I get food coma/deadleg and can't ride worth shit the rest of the day, so I eat just enough to keep me going. Most resort food is crappy nutrition though: chili-cheese fries, chili dogs, greasy this, greasy that. My favorite lunch was at Sun Valley with the most kick-ass salad bar ever.


----------



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

one of my favorite things to do on the mountain is eat the resort food...but then I realized its OH SO EXPENSIVE!! I always bring a turkey sub and Granola bars...no need for anything else..keep it light!


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

Energy bars, PBJ and water if we're not stopping for lunch. If we do, it'll be some sort of Euro food... potato rosti with fried egg and ham, goulash, grilled chicken with fries, etc. Carbs carbs carbs!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Hydration bag with water, wrap or bag with nuts and dried fruit. Take 1-3 bites with a nap on the lift...good even burn...ride all day with none of the after meal slump.


----------



## soundwave27 (Jan 16, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> I pack a credit card...


That's been my route until now... but I lost it on the slopes one time. Stupid pockets didn't stay closed. My own damn fault. Months later (after the snow had melted) my driver's liscence showed up in the mail... but no credit card. :dunno:



IslandCrow said:


> I really am a big fan of Cliff bars, though. I also pack them for long hikes. Just a couple, and I'm good for the whole day. Wish they were a bit cheaper, though.


Buy them in bulk. Visit a Costco or something. My mom gets them for me by the case from this natural food co-op she's apart of. Not big on the whole "natural food" craze myself, but I love the cheap clif bars 

If I'm driving to the hill I'll bring a plentiful supply of gatorade. Water just doesn't cut it. And anywhere but grocery store/costco prices on gatorade is WAY over priced.

If I'm traveling I try to get rooms super close to the lifts so that I can go back there to chill for my breaks instead of hitting up the resort for drinks.

But food wise, I tend to be lazy and just pay their rediculous prices. I should change that... save some money for gas/tix/trips/beer


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

A HUGE breakfast(or fast breakfast on the way), Cliff Bars, snickers bar, jerky and some energy drink powder\mix in my camelback with electrolytes to offset whiskey\beer from the chalet\parking lot.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

soundwave27 said:


> If I'm traveling I try to get rooms super close to the lifts so that I can go back there to chill for my breaks instead of hitting up the resort for drinks.


Ski in/ski out (or ride in/ride out) is the greatest thing ever! I got to do that at The Cliff Lodge at Snowbird a couple of seasons ago. Ride up to the lodge, secure my board in my locker, then head to my room to rest and relax without a mob of sweaty people competing for tables in a steamy cafeteria. The best part was it was a business trip that someone else was paying for, so they had a full buffet laid out for me at each meal. The 4-day trip didn't cost me a dime.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Holy shit, A lot of you guys eat a ton of food on the slopes. If I ate that much food, I would go into a comma and want to take a nap in the lodge after lunch. I usually just get a good breakfast in and then have some granola or a PBJ on the chairlift - lunch breaks are for weenies.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Oddwalla bars, PRO bars (390 calories each) and Cliff Gel shots. Little water and no stop until your legs melt.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Oddwalla bars, PRO bars (390 calories each) and Cliff Gel shots. Little water and no stop until your legs melt.


god dam, alot of you guys eat runners food and ride like its a dam marathon or a race or something.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Oddwalla bars, PRO bars (390 calories each) and Cliff Gel shots. Little water and no stop until your legs melt.


Totally how I do it. Only downside is that you feel like a limp vegetable afterwards - which really just means you had a badass day.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> Totally how I do it. Only downside is that you feel like a limp vegetable afterwards - which really just means you had a badass day.


After a good day of riding I get home and sit on the couch in my snow gear and don't move for a few hours. Couple of times i'll get back from the mountain at 5:00pm and my roomamtes are back at 8:30 and just go "you haven't moved since you got home again, have you?".


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> god dam, alot of you guys eat runners food and ride like its a dam marathon or a race or something.


LOL, I _am_ a runner and I won't eat like that. Real food please.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Jed said:


> Also, I never said I don't stop for water. Obviously you gotta stop for a quick bathroom break at some point and grab some water as well.


I was doing the same thing.. I ride without a backpack most the season and forget to drink water. Unstrapping and going to the lodge is a pain but one visit to a water fountain during a 7 hour day of riding is not good either so I thought of a solution...

Easy access.

I usually always grab a Gatorade and water and hide them in the snow at the top of the main lift in an obvious secret location. Normally in the snow bank right on the side. 

Snow banks are a great way to hide your food/drink and keep it cold. I'll put a sandwich in there sometimes too haha that I do at the base lift tho so I can eat it on the chair.. hey time is money. lol

If anyone does this you better remember to grab your bottles before you go. I don't want to promote litter


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Karasene said:


> I was doing the same thing.. I ride without a backpack most the season and forget to drink water. Unstrapping and going to the lodge is a pain but one visit to a water fountain during a 7 hour day of riding is not good either so I thought of a solution...
> 
> Easy access.
> 
> ...


nice dude. really looking to ditch my pack this year for any non-hiking in-bounds riding, your solution is tits. TY!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i always forget how nice it is to work at a resort, i always get 50% off all lodge food so i tend to eat my lunches there. with the discount its like paying regular prices for the food ha. plus a lot of times i can just get free food from the lodge if its stuff like cookies or fruit during the day since i know everyone who works there. 

at the carinthia lodge i was literally addicted to the macadamia, white chocolate chip cookies. prob one of the best quick snacks ever.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> at the carinthia lodge i was literally addicted to the macadamia, white chocolate chip cookies. prob one of the best quick snacks ever.


Those are good. This is going to be my second season at Snow. Maybe I'll actually make it to Carinthia this year.

I ride with a Camelback (snoblast) and carry a couple of Clif Mojo bars (peanut butter pretzel). A little sweeter -- a little more fun but still full of Clif goodness.

And then I go eat the damn chicken finger basket anyway.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

sangsters said:


> Those are good. This is going to be my second season at Snow. Maybe I'll actually make it to Carinthia this year.
> 
> I ride with a Camelback (snoblast) and carry a couple of Clif Mojo bars (peanut butter pretzel). A little sweeter -- a little more fun but still full of Clif goodness.
> 
> And then I go eat the damn chicken finger basket anyway.


they actually have those cookies at the main lodge too but theres just something about the carinthia lodge because they are always better over there. i think its cause more people get them there and get restocked more often.


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

Supreme Protein bars... they're so good and they're an entire meal.


----------



## Phunky (Oct 5, 2011)

Clif bars, Granola bars, pizza, whatever i have in the fridge or cabinets.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Usualy I would pack an ice chest for everyone in the back of my truck. At sold creek you can board out pf the trees and to your car so we would all just meet for lunch at 1200. Now in Vail we will just board home and catch the free bus back to the lift after lunch. Im sure ill keep some granola bars in my back pack like I always do along with my water pack


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

HoboMaster said:


> Totally how I do it. Only downside is that you feel like a limp vegetable afterwards - which really just means you had a badass day.



Typical day:
ALarm at 4:20, in the car by 5. On the chairlift by 8. Ride until 3, usually just few breaks to piss, depending on conditions. 30 min decompression and back driving home slowly, craving the giant burgher I will cook for myself and my racer5 IPA. Unless I spend the night there.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

dam, almost a 3 hour drive, that sucks. The local mountain is 35 miles from my house, so it takes around an hour, 45 minutes if the roads are clear (or im driving)


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> dam, almost a 3 hour drive, that sucks. The local mountain is 35 miles from my house, so it takes around an hour, 45 minutes if the roads are clear (or im driving)


He's 3 hours from some good mountains. I'm 3 hours from a small ass mountain (Bear). IT's still fun, but still. Wouldn't live anywhere else but wish there was a better mountain closer. Mammoth is 6-7.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Yup, 3H is the standard Bay area to Tahoe commute. You get used to it.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

bogus is pretty good, then 2 hours to brundage which is GREAT, then 5-6 to salt lake...which is ski heaven. i quite like where i'm living at. I think the only other place i would like to live would be the salt lake area, only downside is too many mormons lol.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

can be 2:45 if 88 is clear...love every mile of it frankly...to me sneaking away at 5 and driving on the snow is part of the fun already ( SUBIE WRX ). they just opened a cheap hostel in Kirkwood...I will manage to get stuck there more often than not


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> can be 2:45 if 88 is clear...love every mile of it frankly...to me sneaking away at 5 and driving on the snow is part of the fun already ( SUBIE WRX ). they just opened a cheap hostel in Kirkwood...I will manage to get stuck there more often than not


What's the drive from SF proper? Just booked a flight to SFO for early december. Thinking of going on a Sunday if weather is doable. If anyting, We'll make a trek to Sacramento/Thunder Valley casino Saturday night if need be.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> What's the drive from SF proper? Just booked a flight to SFO for early december. Thinking of going on a Sunday if weather is doable. If anyting, We'll make a trek to Sacramento/Thunder Valley casino Saturday night if need be.



At least 45 min more. I'm in Pleasanton, close to the Altamont pass (wind farm). takes me 45 min to goet to SF...But depends which resort you are going...and traffic.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

On the damply bright side, the economic recession has noticeably reduced traffic in the Bay Area :laugh:


----------



## Vrud (Sep 2, 2011)

Double-decker PB&J. (3 slices of bread)
Gatorade or something of the like
Shit-tons of H20
Clementines (at least 20 of them...you can't eat just one)


----------



## DBLdangerTILT (Oct 26, 2009)

PBR, smokes, and a negative attitude.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

Powerbars and a hipflask.


----------



## AtBothEnds (Oct 16, 2011)

I eat a big breakfast with healthy foods that digest slowly and then I eat on the way up to the hill or in the parking lot so basically I have a little under two meals before I get there. I then just pack some power bars and trail mix into my pockets or camelback and I'm set for the day. 

I think a lot of people overlook food quality and just focus on quantity. Eating appropriate food for being active goes a long way to keeping you outside, I know this seems obvious but I don't think a lot of people look beyond filling their stomachs.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

AtBothEnds said:


> I eat a big breakfast with healthy foods that digest slowly and then I eat on the way up to the hill or in the parking lot so basically I have a little under two meals before I get there.


That sounds like a lot of food! How long is your drive to the hill?


----------



## AtBothEnds (Oct 16, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> That sounds like a lot of food! How long is your drive to the hill?



If I'm going to Whistler or Baker it's in the two hour range between leaving my house, picking up friends and being parked at the hill. If I'm just going to one of the smaller, local hills then I don't eat as much because I use less energy and usually only nightboarding for 3-4 hours.

The "second" meal is usually a couple PB&Js or some leftover spaghetti.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

AtBothEnds said:


> If I'm going to Whistler or Baker it's in the two hour range between leaving my house, picking up friends and being parked at the hill. If I'm just going to one of the smaller, local hills then I don't eat as much because I use less energy and usually only nightboarding for 3-4 hours.
> 
> The "second" meal is usually a couple PB&Js or some leftover spaghetti.


I was picturing eating two meals within 30 minutes or so, LOL.


----------



## AtBothEnds (Oct 16, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> I was picturing eating two meals within 30 minutes or so, LOL.



No, I'm not that much of a man. ha ha


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

eat mickey d's and fast the rest of the day


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

AtBothEnds said:


> I eat a big breakfast with healthy foods that digest slowly and then I eat on the way up to the hill or in the parking lot so basically I have a little under two meals before I get there. I then just pack some power bars and trail mix into my pockets or camelback and I'm set for the day.
> 
> I think a lot of people overlook food quality and just focus on quantity. Eating appropriate food for being active goes a long way to keeping you outside, I know this seems obvious but I don't think a lot of people look beyond filling their stomachs.


Perfect advice.

"Healthy food "is very general to learn from, so I will mention the basics, 

Whole Grains= no white bread, white flour (donuts, that shit) no hard core corn syrup, or even too much of any sugar. Really simple sugars are the bad ones, and too much of them, actually cool you, which makes your body work hard to keep you warm. It is a fast energy, but it has a cooling effect. (forThose of us in colder climates on the hill ). Brown rice syrup is good, You can make all kinds of amazing things with it. Dark chocolate is good. No dairy is best.

I eat lots of oily foods in the winter. Fish, sesame oil, brown rice, whole grains, beans, , root veggies, (yes french fries rock), I will eat a full meal an hour before I ride usually on the drive up), and pack some dried fruit, or Kind Bar, or something to have as a boost before a sit down lunch, then another cliff bar, or whatever.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't know about you guys.. but only during snowboard season do I find myself craving burritos afterwards on a daily basis.. if not chili cheese fries.. or chili in general.. 

Homemade burritos are where it's at. Nothing like getting together for a wax session and having a burrito night and I make one hell of a burrito FYI.


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

For breakfast I try and eat some whole grains cereal with a couple fruit, usually bananas and blueberries. 








I usually bring this bad boy and tailgate for lunch. We can cook anything with it. It makes you feel soo good after riding really hard for 4 hours to have a nice fish filet, or organic micro brew brats, or nice warm chili. And then you have another 4 hours of hard riding to look forward to with a happy tummy. The walk from the main lift to the parking lot takes 1 minutes so I can get away with it. If that wasn't the case I would bring the micro stove and cook on the hill. Buying food at the resort is way to expensive and the food is shit. As for in between snacks I usually have two granola bars and a camelback to stay hydrated.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

skycdo said:


> For breakfast I try and eat some whole grains cereal with a couple fruit, usually bananas and blueberries.


We tail gate to, "real" hot dogs or hamburger patties. Otherwise we pack a lunch cooler with tons of food.
For on the lift rides or a quick snack while taking a breather on the hill, we usually pack trail mix or jerkie from our local butcher, awesome stuff


----------

